# Strange Corn Snake Death



## sbugir (Oct 25, 2009)

Unfortunately my corn snake passed away today. She was 12 years old  so I suppose she had a long life. However, when I picked up her stiff body, I noticed her jaw was split right down the middle. What could have accounted for this? There were no mice or insects in the tank, and nothing sharp. All I know is that she could not get a piece of skin of her face, so I'm assuming she suffocated when molting. I just have no clue how her jaw split down the middle. I would have gotten a pic, but I've already buried her.

Thanks


----------



## Rick (Oct 25, 2009)

Hard for anyone to help without a pic. Sounds like she lived a good, long life.


----------



## sbugir (Oct 25, 2009)

Rick said:


> Hard for anyone to help without a pic. Sounds like she lived a good, long life.


Yeah I would have taken a picture but my sister was balling hysterically and was pretty much begging me to burry it. It's sad but I suppose I could get a picture of a corn snake and show where it split...

Here's a pic, Imagine the arrow being under the head...it's as if it split into two pieces, very bizzare.







Original image from: http://sg.88db.com/sg/html/en-us/images/kn...-corn-snake.jpg


----------



## MantidLord (Oct 25, 2009)

Man, I'm terribly sorry for your loss. 12 years...wow.


----------



## sbugir (Oct 25, 2009)

MantidLord said:


> Man, I'm terribly sorry for your loss. 12 years...wow.


Thanks, you too about your little fella


----------



## MantidLord (Oct 25, 2009)

lemmiwinks said:


> Thanks, you too about your little fella


Yeah, but more with yours since you had yours for 12 years. Mine I had since summer. Either way it sucks


----------



## sbugir (Oct 25, 2009)

Yeah...the bright side is 2 ooths hatched today


----------

